# Dust Collector question



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Last night, I decided to use my new dado set. This is the first time using a dado set for me (an Oshlun 8" stacked dado). I wanted to make some half lap joints (also a first).

After a few joints were cut, the air was thick with sawdust and everything was covered in saw dust! This has never happened before, but I guess that is because of all the wood that is being hogged out by the dado blade. I work in a 2 car garage, and after all the joints were cut out, both cars had a thick layer of saw dust on them. I was also coughing up a storm… not good, right?

I've never had any saw dust problems before, but I want to make sure I am working safely at all times. I looked up some possible ways to reduce or eliminate the saw dust and found 2 things:

1. Shark Guard system using my shop vac. I also like that I can also get the riving knife for my saw (a ridgid r4511).

2. 1 HP dust collector from HF.

I'll probably end up getting both, but I was wondering how effective either of these things are? Would I still see dust in the air? Would everything still be covered in dust? Is there a more effective solution?

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have several of the Hf dust collectors I think that rated mine a 1 1/2 hp they have worked fine for years.
I think getting both is a good idea if the budget allows.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if you're going to get a DC from HF. get the 2HP model. it gets VERY good reviews. you can rig it to both your 4511 port for DC in the cabinet, and also to the Shark Guard for above table DC simultaniously.

YES - it will make a huge difference.

PS. for dadoes - you won't be able to use the shark guard though.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

You may also want to look at dust underneath the saw. What gets thrown in the air on top is only about half the issue. The stuff falling below is also something that will cause some problems for you.

Overall, you are fighting a battle we all fight every day. Keep it up.

~DB


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

Normally, half the sawdust goes up and half below so both would be good. But most times using a dado it's a 'trapped' cut so DC under the table saw should be enough.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

There is a very good thread about this subject on the Ridgid forum.

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30464&highlight=dust+collector

I just bought an Harbor Freight F , 2HP Duct Collector for $139.99 on sale and a trash can separator.
I am now thinking about buying a cyclone separator.
Bert


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ditto on the above suggestions … I also have a ShopVac air cleaner that actually does a pretty decent job of scrubbing the air in the workshop.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

The dado blade makes more dust because of 1) the obvious: you're taking off more wood in 1 pass than with 1/8" blade, and 2) the dado set really gets the air moving around the blade. If yours is the 2 edge chipper model, it's like a flat fan spinning at 150 mph.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Shark guard is an excellent investment, I have one on my BT3100 and it works every bit as advertised. Now to the DC issue… Don't bother with the HF 1HP units. The 2HP is cheap, plenty powerful for most home users, just add a 1 micron bag and build / install a Thien baffle in it, or build a pre separator and you are more than ready to go!

What others have said, the Dado blade makes more dust because of the sheer volumes of wood it is removing at one time, however my concern is that you haven't been using dust collection of any sort until now… Any time there is a dust producing operation going on, you want dust collection going on, you do not want to breathe this stuff… You overwhelmed your lungs with dust by cutting the dadoes, which is bad, but the long term collective effect of breathing the ultra fine dust is worse… Keep it from getting airborne in the first place with a dust collector, and remove what does get airborne with an air cleaner (Box fan with an electrostatic allergen filter works fine) and you are good to go. A 1HP DC just doesn't have the airflow to keep even a reasonable amount of dust out of the air…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone. The dust collector will help a lot. I also have a Delta air filter which does well too. With both of them running the air is quite clear.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I think my table saw and a 2hp dust collector won't be able to run at the same time. My garage is on one circuit, so I am pretty limited to the 1hp model.

But, I have been researching some alternatives. Dust collection seems a science in itself. A lot of what I read seems like I have to filter down to 1 micron and spend loads of money to do so. I am trying to spend the least amount of money (preferably ~$150 or 200, which sounds impossible!)

I think I should definitely buy a good dust mask.

I should also buy or make a better guard (like the shark guard, but not sure yet). The original guard has a hole in the front that allows the saw dust to be sprayed forward. I also want to get one of those guards that can be mounted overhead so I can cut dados with the guard in place. I am thinking that I can DIY one.

Another option is to use box fans and mount filters on the front.

Yet another option is to vent the dust to go outside my garage.

So many options, but I think I'll end up with a DIY blade guard, the HF 1hp collector, a box fan filter, and a dust mask. Do you think this would be effective?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Charles*-Anything is better than nothing. Make sure you select a good quality mask/respirator … the cheapies you buy in the paint department at the big box won't do you much good. The better quality masks and respirators may appear to be spendy, but your lungs are priceless.

You will find that running everything on a single circuit (15 amp?) is going to be a problem, so it might not be a bad idea to get some help from an electrician. I added 30-amp service to the shop so now when I turn my tablesaw on, the lights don't dim!


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought what was called the Ridgid clean shop system, basicly its tubing, blast gates and vac hose, I bought a y connecter and have two shop vacs running at once, I have never been around a dust collector before but this works well with every machine I have hooked up to it and an air cleaner. It is sometimes a pain to turn on both shop vacs and walk across the room to make a cut, then back to turn them off. Maybe there is a remote system I could get hold of, now I'm rambling.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Check out the iSocket … turns on the vac when you power up the tool. I got an email from WoodCraft the other day that had them listed on sale for about $30. Sears also has similar device.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

If you keep the hose runs short, a 1 HP dust collector like the Delta 50-720CT (the cartridge filter version) goes on sale periodically for around $200.00.

The 1 micron filtration is why I don't suggest the HF 1 HP DC. I have not seen 1 micron bags or canisters available for those…

A shop vac with a HEPA filter is better than nothing, but that will clog up super fast. A Thein trash can separator will do the job keeping the filter clear and the air moving (see my workshop entry for Thien cyclones, I have 2 of them). I would NOT suggest plumbing shop vac dust collection though, I tried it and it failed, miserably with my jointer and planer it simply plugged up before it was vaguely useful…

You are spot on with the idea of using a box fan with an allergen filter for an air cleaner. It's not ideal, but it is far better than nothing…

Mind you, I do have a 2HP DC and a 1.5HP that I run in my shop, and I only have the single 20 amp circuit feeding the garage. I use a heavy duty extension cord and run into the laundry room / washer motor circuit (dedicated 20 amp) to run the DC… I have run the saw and DC on the shop circuit before, no heat problems in the wire, but definately slowed the saw down… Pretty sure it is bad for the saw…

I would suggest starting out with a shop vac rig, you will likely keep the vac around after you go to a full on DC later, then look into upgrading your electrical service into the garage… Just add up what you will be running at once, for example Table Saw, Air Cleaner, and DC, then make sure you have enough amps coming in to service that… Then you can bring in a proper DC to keep the dust out of the air while you saw, plane, sand, turn, whatever…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

It might be worth considering the Oneida Dust Deputy … see: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/879


----------

